# Software > OpenWrt >  WRT54G(S) firmware OpenWRT

## sbolis

Καλησπέρα,
πριν λίγο έβαλα το OpenWRT (παρα-προ-χτεσινό CVS)
Οδηγίες για το πως "γίνεται"

http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/userguide.html

Χρειάστηκε να κατέβουν περίπου 1GB πράγματα από διάφορα sites (kernel, linksys κτλ.) και compile κάμποσων ωρών σε PIII @ 500 και φτιάχτηκαν 3 αρχεία


```
 
-rw-r--r--   1 sbolis sbolis 1531904 Jul 26 20:51 openwrt-linux.trx
-rw-------   1 sbolis sbolis 1532928 Jul 26 20:51 openwrt-gs-code.bin
-rw-r--r--   1 sbolis sbolis 1532928 Jul 26 20:51 openwrt-g-code.bin
```

Πριν λίγο του πέρασα το gs, είχα πριν το alchemy 5.1 στο οποίο είχα φροντίσει να πατήσω το boot_wait για καλό και για κακό.

Το σύστημα πήρε μπρος κανονικά, όμως η εντολή "firstboot" που φτιάχνει το rw filesystem τελείωνε σχετικά γρήγορα, ο πυρήνα πέταγε μηνύματα οτι δεν μπορεί να γράψει στο filesystem κτλ.
Βρήκα αυτό
http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/forum/vie...ht=valid+jffs2 το οποίο χοντρικά λέει πως όντως είναι πρόβλημα και κάποιος το παρέκαμψε δίνοντας "mtd erase OpenWrt" σαν την *πρώτη* εντολή μετά από powercycle.

Αυτή τη στιγμή πρέπει να το παρατήσω, αλλά θα ασχοληθώ αρκετά με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Στα σχέδιά μου είναι να βάλω σε ftp το firmware αλλά και να δω αν μπορώ να στήσω ένα ipkg mirror από τα διάφορα (http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/OpenWrtPackages) πακέτα που κυκλοφορούν..

Απλώς για να ανάψω τα αίματα, κυκλοφορεί και web interface (http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/forum/vie...&highlight=web). (τον τύπο που το έφτιαξε τον έχουν στην μπούκα γιατί ανέβασε ολόκληρη php για να το φτιάξει. Παρόλα αυτά flames στο forum τους δεν φαίνονται)

----------


## ysam

Το wireless driver που έχεις, υποστιρίζει αλλαγές στο txpower? Πόσα κανάλια έχει? 11? 13? 14??

Scanning? (iwconfig eth1 scan)...

-Γιάννης

----------


## sbolis

Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ με τα του wireless. Πριν φύγω την Παρασκευή για ΣΚ, πρόλαβα και του πάτησα μια εγκατάσταση του kismet ( είχε ένα ψιλοπροβληματάκι που έχει καταγραφεί http://openwrt.ksilebo.net/Bugs#head...8701a18d89493f
Το kismet ΔΕΝ κάνει channel hoping. Είναι θέμα driver 54g




> Το wireless driver που έχεις, υποστιρίζει αλλαγές στο txpower?


Δεν ξέρω ακόμα. Το iwconfig πάντως δεν έχει καλή συμπεριφορά (δες και παρακάτω)




> Πόσα κανάλια έχει? 11? 13? 14??


έχει 14. Πώς το βρήκα; Ιστορία.. όπως είπα, το iwconfig δε συμπεριφέρεται καλά. To iwlist δίνει


```
eth1      14 channels in total; available frequencies :
```

Αν του δώσω iwconfig eth1 channel xx, με συνδέει με Κάιρο. Οπότε το έβαλα με το web interface.Το web interface βέβαια ειναι αμερικάνικο (δεν έχουν πρόβλεψη για 14) οπότε χρειάστηκε να βάλω με το χέρι στο /www/openwrt/wireless τα κανάλια 12-14. Πάτησα 14 και δούλεψε




> Scanning? (iwconfig eth1 scan)...


όχι με το iwconfig..



```
@OpenWrt:# wl ap 0
@OpenWrt:# wl scan
..περιμένεις λίγο
@OpenWrt:# wl scanresults
```

Το kismet παίζει αλλά δεν κάνει hopping

Για όσους βαριούνται/δεν μπορούν να κατεβάζουν 1Gb πράμα, βάζω τα firmware στο 10.26.122.41 (anonymous ftp). Δεν βάζω τα sources, δεν έχω χώρο. Μη μου πει κανείς πως παραβιάζω τη GPL.  ::

----------

